# A Pair of Pots



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 29, 2014)

A customer received his call from me on Friday... as soon as he got them, he ordered two more (woot!). I always smile when that happens. He received this call, from some of @Kevin's FBE (not sure why I didn't take a pic of the back)-








These are the two he purchased after he got that one... Curly? bubinga that I got from @manbuckwal and quilted maple I got from @Mike1950 that I had stabilized. Stabilizing quilted maple REALLY reduces the amount of sanding on quilted maple. Just wish I could get a better pic of the maple. It's almost like it's holographic, you can shift the light and it just opens up all kinds of crazy grain, but the camera won't capture it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2014)

Great looking calls Jonathan ! Glad to hear your customer appreciates your work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice calls Jonathan- you are right the quilt is tough to picture. For a flat worker the trick is lots of sanding - I bet stablized wood is easier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 29, 2014)

Those look Great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2014)

Geezus Jonathan - Nothing short of incredible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2014)

The bubinga shined up nice !


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> The bubinga shined up nice !


Thanks. It definitely turned out very well. I am a bubinga fan now. As dense as that wood is, I'm excited to hear it tomorrow morning. This one is set up for rasp, and I'm a huge fan of the sound that dense wood gives on a raspy call.


----------



## justallan (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful work, Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great looking calls Jonathan. Detail and finish are superb. Stabilized wood is good to work with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice looking calls...I love working with Bubinga as well. Use it quite often for pots, strikers, box call lids. Never tried figured or curly bubinga but it looks awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Those are cool! The finish is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

